

How to Grow Your Twitter Account from 0-500+ Followers - travislevell
http://projectpivotal.com/how-to-grow-your-twitter-account-from-0-to-500-followers/

======
paulhauggis
It's all about engagement. If you are interesting and offer something of value
to people on Twitter, you will get followers.

~~~
travislevell
That is true! This will just help you get started, so that your early tweets
get in front some more eye balls

